# 

## Redakcja

Byliśmy u pana Grzegorza. Poprosiliśmy, by opowiedział o swoim domu w 100 procentach zasilanym słońcem:

----------


## hostii

Szanowni Państwo w Polsce nie ma czegoś takiego jak dom zasilany w 100% słońcem, jeżeli tak to proszę o napisanie jak to robi zimą ?? bo odbieranie nadwyżki z elektrowni węglowych NIE jest zasilaniem w 100% ze słońca !!!

----------


## Bertha

Ekologiczne mrzonki, podobnie jak elektrownie wiatrowe.  Jedne i drugie wymagają rezerwy, na wypadek zachmurzenia, nocy lub flauty.  Rezerwą ekologiczną mogą byc elektrownie wodne, ideałem to szczytowo-pompowe.  Ponieważ jest ich mało, więc trzeba utrzymywac w rezerwie elektrownie tradycyjne.  Rozruch zimnej elektrowni trwa do dwóch tygodni, więc musi być utrzymywana rezerwa ciepła  czyli ekologicznie bezsens.

----------


## Pan Kejk

> ... ideałem to szczytowo-pompowe.


Nie ma takiej konstrukcji w języku polskim.

Elektrownie szczytowo-pompowe, żeby wyprodukować prąd, muszą tę wodę najpierw na szczyt wpompować. A skąd biorą energię? Z sieci czyli też z elektrowni węglowych.

Jeśli się kogoś krytykuje to warto wiedzieć o czym się pisze i jak to bezbłędnie napisać.

----------


## Beskidziak

> Jeśli się kogoś krytykuje to warto wiedzieć o czym się pisze i jak to bezbłędnie napisać.


Nie zrozumiałeś tego, co napisał Bertha.
Przeczytaj jeszcze raz. 
Elektrownia szczytowo-pompowa będąc w "gotowości" prawie nie ma strat energii, jej rozruch to sekundy, jest więc idealna do współpracy z fotowoltaiką.

----------


## Pan Kejk

> Nie zrozumiałeś tego, co napisał Bertha.


Wiem co tam jest napisane i jest tam błąd logiczny. Elektrownia szczytowo-pompowa nie jest w gotowości przez cały cykl pracy. Kiedyś musi tę wodę z powrotem wpompować. Co mnie interesują straty w stanie gotowości, skoro żeby tę gotowość uzyskać trzeba wykonać pracę wymagającą pracy elektrowni węglowej (duże straty). To taka pokrętna logika przeciwników (sceptyków) fotowoltaiki.

----------


## henrykp1

Nie jesteśmy na tropikalnej wyspie na której cały rok świeci słońce! W Polsce chyba nie mozliwe jest pozyskiwanie prądu przez cały rok ze słońca. Bzdura i już!

----------


## Pan Kejk

> Bzdura i już!


Już to gdzieś słyszałem...

https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konopielka_(film)

----------


## Aydin

> Nie jesteśmy na tropikalnej wyspie na której cały rok świeci słońce! W Polsce chyba nie mozliwe jest pozyskiwanie prądu przez cały rok ze słońca. Bzdura i już!


Wszystko zależy od nasłonecznienia. Gdzieś tu na forum widziałem zdjęcia licznika PV zimą i użytkownik pisał, że produkuje nawet więcej niż latem. Przy niższych temperaturach panele działają lepiej, niż w upały. Spadek produkcji zimą spowodowany jest mniejszą ilością słonecznych dni, co oczywiste, oraz znacznie krótszymi dniami.

Jednak upieranie się przy "nieekologiczności ekologii" to marny argument. Podobne pojawiają się przy temacie samochodów elektrycznych - a że to do ich produkcji zużywa się więcej rzadkich metali, że energia zasilająca je pochodzi z węgla itp. Jakież więc rozwiązanie mają tak argumentujący? W ten sposób myśląc każda nowa technologia będzie be, bo niemożliwe jest natychmiastowe przejście w 100% z energii węglowej na słoneczną czy wiatrową.
PV jest wg mnie najlepszym rozwiązaniem - proste zasady działania, minimum urządzeń mogących się zepsuć. Oczywiście możemy wrócić do "bezawaryjnych" pieców kaflowych, ale czy na pewno to dobre?

----------


## Terreda

No niestety nie jest to w 100% zasilane energia ale i tak jest nieźle.

----------


## vr5

> Nie zrozumiałeś tego, co napisał Bertha.
> Przeczytaj jeszcze raz. 
> Elektrownia szczytowo-pompowa będąc w "gotowości" prawie nie ma strat energii, jej rozruch to sekundy, jest więc idealna do współpracy z fotowoltaiką.


Zgadzam się z Tobą. 
@Pan Kejk chyba sądzi, że tylko elektrownie węglowe są w stanie wytworzyć energię potrzebną do przepompowania wody "na górę".

----------


## danSO

> Szanowni Państwo w Polsce nie ma czegoś takiego jak dom zasilany w 100% słońcem, jeżeli tak to proszę o napisanie jak to robi zimą ?? bo odbieranie nadwyżki z elektrowni węglowych NIE jest zasilaniem w 100% ze słońca !!!


Na początku sądziłam ,że wszystko jest zasilane w 100% ze słońca. Faktycznie dopiero edukując się zrozumiałam ,że to czasami forma reklamy hihi

----------


## Antyspam

> Zgadzam się z Tobą. 
> @Pan Kejk chyba sądzi, że tylko elektrownie węglowe są w stanie wytworzyć energię potrzebną do przepompowania wody "na górę".


Bo tak jest. Elektrownia szczytowo-pompowa musi kupić energię w taniej taryfie od elektrowni węglowych, żeby wpompować tę wodę do górnego zbiornika. Przecież nie ma w Polsce takich dużych magazynów energii w postaci akumulatorów.

----------


## Antyspam

> Skoro w sieci jest ok 10% energii z PV czy wiatru to skąd wiesz jaka energia jest używana do pompowania tej wody w górę.


Nie wiem czy jest 10% bo u mnie na fakturze w składnikach energii jest napisane, że z OZE jakieś 0,5 % - to po pierwsze
W lecie w nocnej taryfie energii z PV prawie nie ma, bo wszystko w dzień idzie na zasilanie lodówek i klimatyzacji, kurtyn wodnych itp - to po drugie

A po trzecie, wydaje mi się, że jeśli chodzi o temat elektrowni i przesyłu energii to mogę posiadać nieco szerszą wiedzę co ty. Obsługiwałem kiedyś system bilingowy, wdrożony w całej Polsce, a także w niektórych elektrowniach za granicą.

----------

